# Tesco Maternity Clothes?!



## Angelface

Is there even such thing? ive heard other people talk about it, but ive never seen it, or cant find it on the net?!

Anyone know?! x


----------



## Younglutonmum

I don't think they do a Maternity range hun


----------



## babezone

i not herd of it lol xx not maternity anyway xx


----------



## Angelface

So it wasnt me being silly, there definatly isnt a tesco maternity range?! lol x


----------



## missjacey44

hmm no i dont think iv ever seen or heard of tesco mat range. would be good if they did though!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I always think Primark should do a maternity range aswell

They'd make a killing!!


----------



## Blob

Yea i've never heard of one :shrug:


----------



## LucyS

Youngluntonmum I've said that too about Primark!


----------



## Younglutonmum

LucyS said:


> Youngluntonmum I've said that too about Primark!

It would be ace wouldn't it??

There must be a massive demand for it - I don't understand why they haven't already done it??


----------



## Angelface

New looks good for money! my work trousers are like £12, but primark would be great, maybe the time i go for my 2nd one in MANY years they'll make the range, infact im not going to have a second , unless they make the range! lol


----------



## WelshGirl

Just to let you all know, Peacocks do Mat clothes.....you can order them online. I got 3 tops delivered the other day, £6 each, and they fit really well!

xx


----------



## alice&bump

tesco dont do mat clothes, but they do do maternity/nursing bras and maternity knickers! they've got the huge over the bump ones!!!!


----------



## Angelface

can u only buy them online?! not seen any in the shps?


----------



## Hevz

Maybe they've done it in the past....Asda used to and so did Sainsbury's but none of them do anymore:hissy:


----------

